# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  παπαγαλο σενεγαλης ή sun conure;;;

## kanoupa

γεια σας παιδια...ειναι νεος στο χωρο σας και θα ηθελα τι βοηθεια σας...
ενδιαφερομαι να παρω παπαγαλο και ειμαι αναμεσα σε 2 ειδη..
παπαγαλο σενεγαλης ή sun conure;;απο ψαξιμο εχω μαθει οτι κ τα 2 ειδη ειναι αρκετα φιλικα με τον ανθρωπο...ακομα εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι αρκετα ανθεκτικα κ δυσκολα αρρωστενουν(δε λεω να μη τα προσεχεις κ να τα βγαλεις κ στη βροχη)...
σα πουλια ομως ποιο απτα 2 ειναι πιο ''εξυπνο'' και ενεργιτικο για εκπεδευση..;;;
οποιος εχει καποιο απτα 2 κ μπορει ας με βοηθησει λιγακι...

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα απο τα δύο αλλά όλοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι εκπαιδεύσιμοι αρκεί να τους φροντίζεις και να ασχολήσαι μαζί τους.Έχεις ακούσει sun να φωνάζει;Ο θόρυβος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αν έχεις πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες.
Κοίτα και εδώ.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=433

----------


## kanoupa

> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα απο τα δύο αλλά όλοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι εκπαιδεύσιμοι αρκεί να τους φροντίζεις και να ασχολήσαι μαζί τους.Έχεις ακούσει sun να φωνάζει;Ο θόρυβος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αν έχεις πρόβλημα με τους γείτονες.
> Κοίτα και εδώ.
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=433


ναι ξερω οτι φωναζει σα να ''κραζει'' και ειναι αρκετα δυτατο μαλιστα...αλλα αποτι εχω ακουσει δε φωναζει συνεχεια...αλλα καποιες ωρες(πρωι κ προς απογευμα)απτην αλλη αν το εχω εξω και ασχολουμαι μαζι του παλι δε νομιζω να φωναζει..
ετσι δεν ειναι;;

----------


## vagelis76

Από την εμπειρία με conure(Patagonia),θα σου έλεγα οτι δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένες στιγμές που θα φωνάξουν....εμένα ας πούμε σπάνια φωνάζει όταν λείπω εγώ από το σπίτι,όταν όμως καταλαβαίνει και αισθάνεται οτι είμαι κάπου κοντά και δεν ασχολούμε μαζί του φωνάζει μέχρι να πάω να το πάρω ή να του μιλήσω.Ακόμα και όταν τον έχω επάνω μου και παίζουμε μπορεί κάτι να τον ενοχλήσει και να πατήσει κάτι τσιρίδες που θα σηκώσει το τετράγωνο στο πόδι...είναι όμως τρομερά χαδιάρικα και δένονται πολύ με το άτομο που τα φροντίζει.
Όσο για την εκπαίδευση τους,παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η ηλικία που θα τα αποκτήσεις και ο χρόνος που θα του διαθέτεις....
Για το άλλο είδος δε γνωρίζω πολλά οπότε και δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω...
Εύχομαι να κάνεις τη καλύτερη και πιο κοντά στα θέλω σου ,επιλογή!!!!!!

----------


## kanoupa

> Από την εμπειρία με conure(Patagonia),θα σου έλεγα οτι δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένες στιγμές που θα φωνάξουν....εμένα ας πούμε σπάνια φωνάζει όταν λείπω εγώ από το σπίτι,όταν όμως καταλαβαίνει και αισθάνεται οτι είμαι κάπου κοντά και δεν ασχολούμε μαζί του φωνάζει μέχρι να πάω να το πάρω ή να του μιλήσω.Ακόμα και όταν τον έχω επάνω μου και παίζουμε μπορεί κάτι να τον ενοχλήσει και να πατήσει κάτι τσιρίδες που θα σηκώσει το τετράγωνο στο πόδι...είναι όμως τρομερά χαδιάρικα και δένονται πολύ με το άτομο που τα φροντίζει.
> Όσο για την εκπαίδευση τους,παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η ηλικία που θα τα αποκτήσεις και ο χρόνος που θα του διαθέτεις....
> Για το άλλο είδος δε γνωρίζω πολλά οπότε και δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω...
> Εύχομαι να κάνεις τη καλύτερη και πιο κοντά στα θέλω σου ,επιλογή!!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σου...κατι ακομα θελω να σε ρωτησω..με τα σφυριγματα κ με την ομιλια του πως παει;;μιλαει καθολου κανει σφιριγματα;;η μονο φωναζει οταν κατι εχει;;

τα sun conure ξερεις αν φωναζουν το ιδιο με το δικο σου;;
αν μπορεσεις απαντησε μου θα με βοηθησεις παρα πολυ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κώστα πιστεύω ότι η κονούρα Παταγονίας φωνάζει περισσότερο.Όλα είναι θέμα εκπαίδευσης είναι όλα και βέβαια από το χαρακτήρα του πουλιού.Ο κάθε παπαγάλος πάντα θα προσπαθεί να γίνει ο αρχηγός του κοπαδιού.Τώρα αν τον μάθεις μόλις θα θέλει κάτι να τον παίρνεις στα χέρια σου θα του ενισχύσεις αυτό που θέλει και έτσι θα φωνάζει για να τον έχεις στα χέρια σου.Πρέπει λοιπόν να μάθει ότι εσύ είσαι ο αρχηγός έχοντας απέναντί του μια συνέπεια.Όχι τη μια φορά έτσι και την άλλη αλλιώς γιατί με τον τρόπο αυτό μπερδεύεται και δεν ξέρει τη ζητάς από αυτόν.Όλοι οι παπαγάλοι μιλούν.Οι κονούρες όπως και ο δικός μου λέει τώρα εννέα λέξεις και κάνει και κολπάκια και σφυρίζει..Επίσης έχει αντιγράψει και κάνει διάφορους ήχους του σπιτιού.Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για ομιλών παπαγάλο τότε αυτός είναι ο African grey με τις μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες ομιλίας από όλους τους παπαγάλους.

----------


## vagelis76

Kώστα κανένας δε μπορεί να σου προεξωφλήσει οτι δε θα φωνάζει ή οτι σίγουρα θα φωνάζει....ένα πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και ο χαρακτήρας του κάθε πουλιού αλλά και ο τρόπος που θα το "εκπαιδεύσεις" σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του(τα όρια που θα του βάλεις).Νομίζω οτι τα sun έχουν πιο λεπτη τσιρίδα .
Στο θέμα ομιλίας ....ο δικός μου δε μιλάει απλά προσπαθεί,σίγουρα όμως δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι ομηλιτες τα conure,
σου υπενθυμίζω οτι εγώ εχω patagonia και όχι sun της ίδιας οικογένειας αλλά διαφορετικά πουλια έτσι?

----------


## kanoupa

ναι συνφωνω κ εγω σε ολα οσα λετε..ειναι κ θεμα πως θα το μαθεις το πουλι κ στο χαρακτηρα του...ζακο ομως δε μπορω να παρω 1 για τα χρηματα..κ 2 γιατι το ζακο εχει καποιες απαιτησεις που τωρα δε μπορω εγω να εχω...!!!
εχω καταληξει κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο στη κονουρα αλλα το μονο που με φωβιζει ειναι μη φωναζει συνεχεια οπως σας ειπα...!!

κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να σας πω ειναι για την αγορα του...λοιπον στα pet shop που εχω παει μου εχουν πει εδω 500Ε!!μιλαμε για μωρα ταισμενα στο χερι παντα!!
μετα απο απειρες ωρες ψαξιματος για θεματα κ αγορα στο ιντερνετ εχω βρει ενα εκτροφειο στη ροδο(φαινεται εμπιστο,δε ξερω κιολας) το οποιο εκτρεφει παπαγαλους διαφορων ειδων...
ο τυπος λεγετε κυριακος αργυρου και εχει το εκτροφειο του στη ροδο αποτι γραφει η σελιδα του...λοιπον επικοινονισα μαζι του κ τον ρωτησα τιμη για 2 κονουρες(και ενας φιλος μου ενδιαφερεται) κ αν εχει διαθεσιμες κ μου ειπε πως τωρα δεν εχει και οτι σε ενα μηνα περιπου που θα εχουν γενησει θα μπορει να μου δωσει...η τιμη αν παρω 2 ειναι 750Ε αλλιως αν παρω 1 παει 400Ε...
γνωριζετε κατι για τον εν λογο τυπο;;εχει ακουσει κανεις κατι η εχει αγορασει απο αυτον;;;;

----------


## Niva2gr

Ο Αργυρού είναι γνωστός εκτροφέας. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχουν ακουστεί αρκετά καλά λόγια. Υπάρχουν και κάποια αρνητικά σχόλια, αλλά γενικώς οι περισσότεροι φαίνονται ευχαριστημένοι. Κάποιοι απο το φόρουμ έχουν πάρει πουλιά απο εκεί. Επομένως περιμένουμε αυτούς να απαντήσουν.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το θέμα του είδους, εγώ καθαρά υποκειμενικά σου προτείνω παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης. Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πιο ήσυχοι. ΟΙ sn conures τείνουν να είναι περισσότερο νευρικοί. Επίσης νομίζω οτι οι σενεγάλης είναι κάπως καλύτεροι ομιλητές.

Όλα αυτά που γράφω δεν είναι απο προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά απο πηγές του ίντερνετ. Πιθανόν να είναι πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Πάντως, όπως πολύ σωστά είπαν τα παιδιά, πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει ο ιδιαίτερος χαρακτήρας κάθε πουλιού και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θα τον έχεις εκπαιδεύσει εσύ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

http://www.tropicalbirdfarm.gr/Content/Index.asp

----------


## kanoupa

niva2 σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου για για αυτα που μου εγραψες...οκ περιμενω απο αυτους που εχουν αγορασει να βοηθησουν λιγο τι κατασταση...    :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω ένα τελευταίο όσο αφορά εκτροφέα-πετ σοπ....
ίσως η απόκτηση ένος παπαγάλου από ένα όχι και τόσο καλό εκτροφέα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη παρά από ένα πολύ καλό πετ....(από προσωπική εμπειρία με τα καναρίνια μου πρόσφατα)στα πετ γίνετε μαζική εισαγωγή,μπορούν να είναι φορείς ασθενειών που θα εκδηλώσουν στο μέλλον και πολύ στρές....

----------


## kanoupa

> Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω ένα τελευταίο όσο αφορά εκτροφέα-πετ σοπ....
> ίσως η απόκτηση ένος παπαγάλου από ένα όχι και τόσο καλό εκτροφέα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη παρά από ένα πολύ καλό πετ....(από προσωπική εμπειρία με τα καναρίνια μου πρόσφατα)στα πετ γίνετε μαζική εισαγωγή,μπορούν να είναι φορείς ασθενειών που θα εκδηλώσουν στο μέλλον και πολύ στρές....



εχει βαση αυτο που λες γιατι αν ενα εχει καποια αρρωστια...κατι ισως το κολησει κ στα αλλα που ειναι μαζι...

παρακαλω οποιος εχει αγορασει και εμπειρια απο τον ''κυριακο αργυρου'' που εχει εκτροφειο ας μας πει 2-3 λογακια...θα ειναι πολυ εξηπυρετικο...

----------


## babistouta

Δεν ξέρω αν εχεις κανει την επιλογή σου,εγω εδω και μια εβδομάδα εχω παρει ενα sun conure 5 εβδομάδων και μας εχει χαζέψει ολους!!!!!Είναι παρα πολυ φιλικό και παιχνιδιάρικο.......φωνάζει και αρκετά αλλα σε λογικά πλαίσια!!!!!!

----------


## kanoupa

> Δεν ξέρω αν εχεις κανει την επιλογή σου,εγω εδω και μια εβδομάδα εχω παρει ενα sun conure 5 εβδομάδων και μας εχει χαζέψει ολους!!!!!Είναι παρα πολυ φιλικό και παιχνιδιάρικο.......φωνάζει και αρκετά αλλα σε λογικά πλαίσια!!!!!!


5 εβδομαδων;;απο που το πηρες;;και πως το ταιζεις;;αρκετα μικρο δεν ειναι;θα μπορουσες να μου πεις μερικα πραγματα δηλαδη ωστε να σχηματισω καλυτερη αποψη;;αν και εχω καταληξει οτι θα το παρω..

----------

